# Wedding Slideshow



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm looking at doing a wedding slideshow. Are there any samples or templates out there?

I'm going to try using either iMovie or Final Cut - anyone have any suggestions for either? Which is better for what I'm trying to do?

Thanks,


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Don't know if this helps you, but I did one in iPhoto and iDVD. Good transitions, the "Ken Burns" effect, nice templates in iDVD and the finished product from iPhoto gets exported as a .mov file, so you could re-import it into FC or iMovie for any additional post processing.


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

I found iPhoto's placement of some photos for the Ken Burns effect to be a little haphazard. If you use iMovie '08 (aka. iMovie 7) you can perform the same effects but have complete control over the placement and movement of the photo. Takes longer, but gives you far more control. Better options for transitions too.

After that you can export to iDVD or simply as a movie to be played on a computer.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

iPhoto's Ken Burns effect provides full control of each individual image start and end placement, if the user so desires. No need to export to another program.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

I just turn off the ken burns effect ... if you're trying to show the photos it's not that useful to me to see only part of each photo and them being in motion doesn't help the presentation either. Sure is pretty for a screen saver though ...


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

^^^
iPhoto is excellent for slideshows, Ken Burns effect or not. Beats trying to do it in Windoze, when the machine crashes every fifteen minutes when it lapses into sleep.

If you want to make a DVD from it, I think you can just use iDVD or iMovie...


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

whatever you use...keep it simple. let the photos speak for themselves. don't go crazy with transitions and fast movement and transitions other than a cross dissolve or fade in/out (the cross is best). things can look pretty damn cheesy pretty fast if you do 

imovie is probably your best bet. i use fotomagico. free version is solid.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

iPhoto (turn off Ken Burns Effect if you want, or there are controls to customise it on a picture-by-picture basis), export to iDVD.

Several VERY VERY good "wedding" themes there. Look in the "old themes" folder to find the other ones.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I second FotoMagico but not sure there is a free version available and it can at times bu frustrating but when it works it rocks.


----------

